# algarve hunting



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Hunting is one of my "pet" hates, especially the senseless kind of shooting anything, including migrating birds like swallows, that ruins much of small islands like Cyprus and Malta. As well, of course, the hassle of the noise and shooting of domestic animals (or people!)

I've been told there is not much in the lower hills of the Algarve. Is that so?

cheers MrB


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

MrB said:


> Hunting is one of my "pet" hates, especially the senseless kind of shooting anything, including migrating birds like swallows, that ruins much of small islands like Cyprus and Malta. As well, of course, the hassle of the noise and shooting of domestic animals (or people!)
> 
> I've been told there is not much in the lower hills of the Algarve. Is that so?
> 
> cheers MrB


Just change Cyprus - Malta to Portugal & you will have your reply.
Just as bad , due to complete lack of oversite by the system + GNR 
to the existing Hunting Law's


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe you'd like to visit the site of the Federation of hunters for the Algarve, not certain that I agree with Ingles post, I've found it far more controlled and certainly nothing like Cyprus or Malta 

Federao de Caadores do Algarve


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

canoeman said:


> maybe you'd like to visit the site of the Federation of hunters for the Algarve, not certain that I agree with Ingles post, I've found it far more controlled and certainly nothing like Cyprus or Malta
> 
> Federao de Caadores do Algarve


:clap2:Oh yea yea yea : Controlled by Paper Work & on the Ground NOW'T - NADA - NOTHING

Federation Sites :- I have the 3 that count on my Favorites Bar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

MrB asked about shooting everything out of the skies, I have not found this sort of non discriminatory hunting in any of the areas or regions I have lived in in Portugal especially in recent years and find it is well regulated, signed and enforced.

I posted the link so he could see the type of organization and if he searches the site, the legislation etc.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

canoeman said:


> MrB asked about shooting everything out of the skies, I have not found this sort of non discriminatory hunting in any of the areas or regions I have lived in in Portugal especially in recent years and find it is well regulated, signed and enforced.
> 
> I posted the link so he could see the type of organization and if he searches the site, the legislation etc.


 Legislation means nothing if NOBODY enforces the existing Hunting Law's


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well they do in this area, maybe not where you are


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Well they do in this area, maybe not where you are


Please supply an example of on the Ground Enforcement of Hunting Law's


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only say that after meeting and talking with a local GNR officer, he has stated on more than one occasion, that they do routinely stop hunters and check that all relevant licences, permits are in order, keep an eye on No hunting areas an generally enforce the laws on hunting. 

As there is an absence of shotguns firing all the time, and that we have a very numerous and varied bird life I tend to believe him


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I read in the Journal Noticias that the GNR are going to be "inspecting" hunters next week, and I think that the hunting dogs have to have an electronic chip.

There were several hunting zones marked as I went into the countryside around Silves and north of Loule.

I suppose the dog control is better than the Cypriot system: if the hunting dog does not "perform" (maybe not picking up enough swallows and sparrows), they chuck it out of their trucks on the motorway.

Not enough real wars for these guys to fight, I suppose


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dogs also have to be registered at Junta da Fregueisas


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

MrB said:


> I read in the Journal Noticias that the GNR are going to be "inspecting" hunters next week, and I think that the hunting dogs have to have an electronic chip.
> 
> There were several hunting zones marked as I went into the countryside around Silves and north of Loule.
> 
> ...


You have picked up on another problem in ref The Hunters Dogs 
I have friends who over the last few years have taken in 27 dogs 
ALL of them are animals who have been breed for Hunting
Abandoned or "run aways" they don't know ,but my inclination is that they have been dumped !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hunting dogs are reguired to be chipped and registered, so it would be a simple matter for a vet to find registered owner


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

*What Planet are you from*



canoeman said:


> Hunting dogs are reguired to be chipped and registered, so it would be a simple matter for a vet to find registered owner


I find it astonishing that you honestly belive that the Hunters here would "chip" there Dog's just because it is required by the AFN
Please return to Planet Earth

Politicians & Persons in Pubilc Office are REQUIRED to info the system of any Income they earn out side of there paid position & also info the system of ALL the Bank Accounts they have !
:clap2:Isaltino Morais :- The President of Oeiras Cámara can't even be bothered 
to do it ,so why should a Hunter spend money of a chip?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is required by Portuguese Law not the AFN, chipping is a requirement for many breeds of dogs under Portuguese Law, as is registration and a licence, does it happen universally no, but I believe that the responsible Portuguese hunters will follow the law rather than risk the fines and confiscations for non compliance. 
Planet Earth I live there, not sure that you do, as we get such biased attacks on all things Portuguese from you.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Ingles said:


> I find it astonishing that you honestly belive that the Hunters here would "chip" there Dog's just because it is required by the AFN
> Please return to Planet Earth
> 
> Politicians & Persons in Pubilc Office are REQUIRED to info the system of any Income they earn out side of there paid position & also info the system of ALL the Bank Accounts they have !
> ...


Added :- If there are any Hunters banging away in your area it is because as from today it is Legal to Kill the Red Leg Partridge  
And as from 01.11.2011 they can also Kill 
Song Thrush - Missal Thrush - Fieldfare - Redwing
What damaged do these birds cause?


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

canoeman said:


> This is required by Portuguese Law not the AFN, chipping is a requirement for many breeds of dogs under Portuguese Law, as is registration and a licence, does it happen universally no, but I believe that the responsible Portuguese hunters will follow the law rather than risk the fines and confiscations for non compliance.
> Planet Earth I live there, not sure that you do, as we get such biased attacks on all things Portuguese from you.


Not biased attacks ,you get the TRUTH over the complete lack of oversite of existing Law's in place.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

*Disgusting Behaviour*

Last Satuday evening a new season of the Hunting program "Coutos & Coutadas" opened on RTP2 @ 19.30
I always watch this because as a avid Anti Blood Sports Campaigner I personally belive that to campaign against Blood Sports you have to study them & get your facts as correct as possiable.
This had a segment about introducing young people to Hunting as the declining interest in Hunting by "jovem's" is beginning to worry the Hunting Clubs here as membership numbers are dropping.
"Teaching Jovem's Hunt" 
Large tree in the middle of a field with 2 guy's up it standing on a platform with a lot of carboard box's
Jovems in hides +/- 50 meters from tree 
Pigeon's - Duck's & Red Leg Partridge removed from box's & thrown into the sky
Result the birds had NO chance ! every one shown on TV was killed.
There are 2 ways of collecting birds for this kind of act
1 Captive Bred
2 Netting 
The Partridge where obviously Captive Bred as the wild population has basicaly ceased to exisit in Portugal.
The Pigeons & Ducks where very strong on the wing ,so we belive they where wild Birds who had been "netted" 
The legality of this is being looked into by persons with far better knowledge than myself as to Portugues Hunting Legislation.
The segment should have been called 
*Teaching Jovem's to Kill defenceless Birds*

Last weeks Algarve Resident had a piece about a "Foreign Resident being shot while standing in his garden!
The person involed did not want to be named for fear of "retaliation"
No more to be said!


----------

